# Huffman Dayton Champion Mainliner Owners Thread



## 37fleetwood (Oct 12, 2012)

HI, recently there has been a few bikes popping up, and a few people starting into their restorations. I propose this thread as a place to discuss ideas as to what is correct and what not correct. also a place to share photos and knowledge on these bikes.
Everyone with info please share, and please be respectful and non confrontational in your criticisms and corrections. the goal here is to learn and spread correct information about these rare and beautiful bikes. I'll share what info I have but want to make clear, I'm probably not the most knowledgeable about these bikes. there is still a lot to learn for most of us.
Thanks.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 12, 2012)

*Some of the Catalogs*

First year, 1939:

I know these aren't the years everyone is interested in but I thought I would add them
Dayton Model D-11 (Pre- Mainliner?)





Huffman Champion


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 12, 2012)

*Some of the Catalogs*

Second year, 1940:

this is the first year of the big tank.
Dayton Mainliner




Huffman Champion


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 12, 2012)

*Some of the Catalogs*

Third Year, 1941

for this year I only have the Huffman catalog. Anyone have the Dayton catalog?

Huffman


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 12, 2012)

I have no arguments with the Mainliner shown. Wow,

that is one beautiful bicycle.....!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 12, 2012)

here's my bike.


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 12, 2012)

And your bike is blocking mine...LOL


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 13, 2012)

old hotrod said:


> And your bike is blocking mine...LOL




That's because yours is only a Top Flite, and not a real Champion! Just Kidding, I suppose I should have made the thread for all of the "Big Tank" Huffmans.*Top Flytes and any other Big Tank Huffmans welcome!*​


----------



## 46powerwagon (Oct 14, 2012)

*Nice!!!*

Scott & Dave- Your Huffmans are very nice. I guess there are other bikes out there other than Schwinn

Gary


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 10, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> That's because yours is only a Top Flite, and not a real Champion! Just Kidding, I suppose I should have made the thread for all of the "Big Tank" Huffmans.*Top Flytes and any other Big Tank Huffmans welcome!*​




Hopefully Airflytes are allowed on this thread?  I dipped my toes into Huffman waters for the first time last weekend with this Copake sheep field find and would appreciate a little guidance.  I've given it a WD40 shower for the surface rust and will clean gently and provide better pics and serial number when I get a chance.  I'm not a restoration guy - just preservation. Could you please tell me what headlight and dropstand would be correct so I get it right?  Looks like maybe late 30s? 
Thanks in advance for tolerating my rookie questions.
Dean


----------



## jd56 (Dec 10, 2012)

*Elec. Equip. Delta Twin Lites*

Man I want a set of those Delta Twin Lites!
Don't have anything to put them on but, the shelf....got to love the lites!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 10, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> Hopefully Airflytes are allowed on this thread?  I dipped my toes into Huffman waters for the first time last weekend with this Copake sheep field find and would appreciate a little guidance.  I've given it a WD40 shower for the surface rust and will clean gently and provide better pics and serial number when I get a chance.  I'm not a restoration guy - just preservation. Could you please tell me what headlight and dropstand would be correct so I get it right?  Looks like maybe late 30s?
> Thanks in advance for tolerating my rookie questions.
> Dean
> 
> View attachment 76429View attachment 76430View attachment 76431View attachment 76432View attachment 76433




Hey Dean,
    That's a cool bike. Looks like about a '38 single flex to me but I'm sure Scott S. will chime in and tell ya for sure. That bike has the desirable guard and tank and should make a good rider. V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 10, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> Hopefully Airflytes are allowed on this thread?  I dipped my toes into Huffman waters for the first time last weekend with this Copake sheep field find and would appreciate a little guidance.  I've given it a WD40 shower for the surface rust and will clean gently and provide better pics and serial number when I get a chance.  I'm not a restoration guy - just preservation. Could you please tell me what headlight and dropstand would be correct so I get it right?  Looks like maybe late 30s?
> Thanks in advance for tolerating my rookie questions.
> Dean
> 
> View attachment 76429View attachment 76430View attachment 76431View attachment 76432View attachment 76433




Hey Dean, nice find! it's a 1939 Model No. 31-SF. the channelled braces and rack kinda say so. this is the frame that was being discussed in another thread. I thought it was only used in 1938 but clearly it was also available in 1939. the other CABE'r thought it would have been a '37. Here's a clip from the 1939 Huffman catalog. Airflyte would have been an Huffman badge.


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 10, 2012)

Yup, that's definitely the one - thanks!


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice bikes! Gentlemen


1918 Ranger


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 4, 2013)

So I'm finally getting to this Huffman and I think it's gonna' clean up nicely - here are a few pics.  It appears to be in very original condition, including the Peerless tires as mentioned in the catalog page Scott provided.


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 4, 2013)

The original wheelset is reallyy beat - at the risk of enduring late night visitations from the ghosts of Huffmans past, I'm thinking of riding on this painted set (had the same hub and brake setup) and will just store and pass on the original set to the next owner.  What do you think - would I be turned away in disgrace if I showed up at a Cyclone Coaster ride with these?
Thanks for your thoughts,
Dean


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 4, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> The original wheelset is reallyy beat - at the risk of enduring late night visitations from the ghosts of Huffmans past, I'm thinking of riding on this painted set (had the same hub and brake setup) and will just store and pass on the original set to the next owner.  What do you think - would I be turned away in disgrace if I showed up at a Cyclone Coaster ride with these?
> Thanks for your thoughts,
> Dean
> 
> View attachment 79161View attachment 79162View attachment 79163View attachment 79164




C'mon Dean you saw John's Phantom--right? CC is run what ya brung so i don't think you should encounter any grief. Besides Scott would be elated to see another Huffman out there! V/r Shawn


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 4, 2013)

You and your bike would be welcomed...critics are hunted, tied to trees and left for the seagulls


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 4, 2013)

Beautiful!  I was wondering how well it would clean up, and thats always the fun part! Rims look great......did you clean the Huffman decal at all? I picked up a girls with the long 'Huffman' decal and its pretty grungy, gently cleaned on it but its pretty scary as I dont want to damage it any more than it already is........again thats a killer bike!


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 4, 2013)

old hotrod said:


> You and your bike would be welcomed...critics are hunted, tied to trees and left for the seagulls




Good to know - remind me never to be a critic!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 4, 2013)

Dean,

it' not like a pair of chrome dropcenter wheels with ND hubs are hard to find and I personally think your bike looks smurftactular with the painted wheelset.

Chris


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 4, 2013)

Flat Tire said:


> Beautiful!  I was wondering how well it would clean up, and thats always the fun part! Rims look great......did you clean the Huffman decal at all? I picked up a girls with the long 'Huffman' decal and its pretty grungy, gently cleaned on it but its pretty scary as I dont want to damage it any more than it already is........again thats a killer bike!




I was afraid to do anything to hurt the decals so just sprayed with WD40 and wiped with a soft cloth.  They're a little scratched up but still there.


----------



## slick (Jan 4, 2013)

The bike looks great! Nice job on the cleanup. I wouldn't mind being it's next caretaker. The only way you will get critcized at a Cyclone Coaster ride is if you are riding a Schwinn with the wrong parts. Lots of Schwinn guys down there that are extremely knowledgeable on Schwinns.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 4, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> Good to know - remind me never to be a critic!




OK,Dean,
I've talked to the Huffman Grand Council, and we've decided that you must make it out to a Coaster ride. if you do not fulfill this obligation we are determined to confiscate your bike, and of course being the president of the Huffman Rescue Society it will have to stay with me.

Slick, the council has heard of some of the things you have said about Huffmans, and has decided it may be best if you move up from your Shelbys slowly, we think maybe a Huffy Middleweight may be the best course.

and as for the Schwinn guys they usually only look at the colors anyway. there are so many Schwinns out there they collect them by color without respect to anything else.

my main gripe Dean is that you're in the middle of my Champion thread! plus this bike deserves it's own thread where we can discuss it ad nauseam, and I want a nice, well taken, full bike, centerfold type, pin-up of this one to hang on my wall.


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 4, 2013)

You guys are funny - thanks for the kind words.  More pics to be provided when the clean up is done.  Oh, and I need a headlight!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Dayton ?*



 I rode this today with CC riders hoping you would show up to see the badge I bought from you Scott. Hopefully you will come out the next time I can make it. I'm so new but hungry for more info. on this awesome rider of mine. Thanks for your lit., pics and fun attitude. Mark


----------



## old_skool (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi, I just got this double curved bar frame sent to me and it apparently is a Huffman

I was wondering if any of you might be able to tell what the year (and perhaps the model) is?

Serial number on the bottom bracket is H412995






Any help is appreciated  -  Thanks!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey Scott it looks like your Mainliner/Champion thread is turning into a generic Huffman thread! Maybe its time to get back on track. I know we discussed this on the phone but if anyone has a good pic of the chainguard on an original '40 Dayton Twin Flex I'd like to see it. As we discussed I'm inclined to think it had the "Dayton" decal above the "Twin Flex Cushioned" decal normally found on the downtube of earlier TFs. While we're at it I would like some good pics/dimensions of the chrome/stainless trim on the tank/guard. I would suspect that this is automotive in origin but I suppose it could have been proprietary due to the curvature of the tank. If anyone has a set of this trim available I am seriously interested. V/r Shawn


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 21, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> ...and I want a nice, well taken, full bike, centerfold type, pin-up of this one to hang on my wall.




Okay, couldn't decide which I liked best so take your pick - maybe I'll take one on a sunny day too.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow Dean, that is one stunning bike!
I'm certainly jealous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




it's beautiful


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 21, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> Okay, couldn't decide which I liked best so take your pick - maybe I'll take one on a sunny day too.
> 
> View attachment 81057View attachment 81058View attachment 81059View attachment 81060View attachment 81061




Great photos Dean. I think the setting was more suitable for an overcast day! V/r Shawn


----------



## poolboy1 (Jan 21, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> here's my bike.





Such a great bike...lucky man.


----------



## slick (Jan 21, 2013)

I love the 5th picture and i love the bike! Another one to add to my "save your money when this bike ends up for sale" list. Very nice bike and great job on the clean up.


----------



## Oldnut (Feb 1, 2013)

*Mainliner*

Opinions on the mainliner on eBay is it right too rough or worth the money thanks Ron


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Oldnut said:


> Opinions on the mainliner on eBay is it right too rough or worth the money thanks Ron




My guess is that it will do about $3500 if auction runs to end. Its a 41 which is less desirable to me and it also doesn't have the lit rear rack. If you really want an original big tank this may be a good one to get provided it doesn't get crazy. There seems to be a lot of interest in these lately--this will be a temp check to see if things are cooling off! V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 1, 2013)

Spoke to a couple of longtime collectors about this bike, one of which owned it previously (which at the time had the original paint standard rail rack).
A '41 is not as desirable as a '40, as a front springer or dual springer is not as desirable as a standard fork.
There are some components carried over from '40 to '41, but a lit rack was not one of them so it should not detract from value never being correct, but would certainly add value nonetheless.
The rack on it currently would be an upgrade, but it has been remade some years ago, and it is a possibility in this case...although I cannot make that claim with certainty.
Judging about what is original, which is predominantly the package, would still be a nice addition to one's collection and don't let the few that have cropped up fool you, still less than 40 known in the hobby '40 and '41 combined. (according to my credible source).
Chris


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 1, 2013)

Oldnut said:


> Opinions on the mainliner on eBay is it right too rough or worth the money thanks Ron




Hey Ron,
to answer your questions, I'm not sure what you mean by right. if you're asking if the bike is basically correct, yes except for the rack the bike looks correct, however it has been mis-identified. the bike is not too rough. in 1941 Huffman was still a comparatively new and small company. we scrutinize all of the survivors because of this, with another brand such as Schwinn, who made dozens of times more bikes at the same time, you can expect to find more and better examples, the lesser ones are restored, or rat-rodded out without much fanfare. you have to base your judgments on this fact. what would be too rough to save as a 1941 Schwinn is an amazing find in another "smaller at the time" brand. and finally, worth the money is a relative term. as I stated in the thread discussing this bike specifically, a green Champion with the correct rack sold around a year ago for $1600, but at the time I remember thinking that it went too cheaply. I'm with Shawn on this one. I would expect something between $2500 and $3000, though if someone really wants it, it may go more.
I think it might be important to define what the bike is. I've just spent 20 minutes looking at the photos of the bike on ebay and the two possibles in the 1941 Huffman catalog. I also was comparing it to my bike which is a 1941 Mainliner. every time I look at these, subtle differences emerge. the most obvious thing that jumps out is that it is very different from my bike. as a Dayton, mine has the Colonial fenders. there are other subtle things, but that to me is enough to rule it's being a Mainliner out.
So it's a Huffman. this leaves two models from the Huffman line, Model 11 the Champion, and Model 21 the Top Flite. in 1941 the Champion would have had the lit rack, the Top Flite would have had the stamped rack. the rack on the bike was not available in 1941, at least it's not shown in the catalog.
while the rack isn't the only difference between models it is the most obvious one. another difference is the stem. the Champion bikes had a nicer stem, while the Top Flite had the standard Wald #3 stem. the Champion also had a more deluxe paint scheme. based one these very subtle differences this bike is a Top Flite. it has the shorter frame darts you would expect to find on a Top Flite and the cheaper stem. this makes finding a rack much cheaper and easier, but it also means this is technically not a Champion. most people will not look this closely, to them they're all Champions.
Here are the two models together so you can see what I'm getting at.


----------



## Oldnut (Feb 1, 2013)

*Mainliner*

Thanks for the help, a lit rack bike is a real bonus on these bikes.i have a 40-41 national that's really close to the 40-41 champion bikes,original paint family bike


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Oldnut said:


> Thanks for the help, a lit rack bike is a real bonus on these bikes.i have a 40-41 national that's really close to the 40-41 champion bikes,original paint family bike




Sure would be nice to see a pic! V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 1, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Sure would be nice to see a pic! V/r Shawn




X2 on that!


----------



## RJWess (Feb 1, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> Okay, couldn't decide which I liked best so take your pick - maybe I'll take one on a sunny day too.
> 
> View attachment 81057View attachment 81058View attachment 81059View attachment 81060View attachment 81061




I LOOOOOOOVE this bike


----------



## gtdohn (Feb 1, 2013)

I apologize for the intrusion into this specialized thread, and I am hoping you will have mercy on me and help me out. I come to you because this thread represents the best of Huffman and of the people that know the most about them. Here's my story.... I purchased a Huffman years ago just because I thought it looked great and it rides better than any bike I own. What I really need expert advice on is this, "what exactly do I have".View attachment 82212View attachment 82213View attachment 82214View attachment 82215View attachment 82216View attachment 82217View attachment 82218View attachment 82219 I have never been able to find another one like it to compare to. I think I know what year and model it is and I am pretty sure that it is as original as they come, but since I can't talk to the original owner "he passed away", I am hoping to maybe get some help here.
If anyone recognizes it and knows the year and model, please let me know. I really want to know once and for all.By the way, it is a "no horn" model.

Thanks to everyone in advance and again, I apologize for the intrusion.

Mike

<")))><


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah, you'd better apologize for posting that worthless POS in this sacred thread, please contact me ASAP so that I can help you dispose of it properly.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 3, 2013)

That was just sarcasm BTW, I didn't mean to kill this thread. Its a beautiful bike.  I'm sure others could tell you more about it.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 8, 2013)

As we get closer to several Champion and Mainliner owners painting their bikes, and in an effort to help in identifying and cataloging what is and what is not correct for each model, I am asking anyone with photos of original or correctly restored bikes to post them here. also if you have catalog or magazine materials that haven't yet been posted please do so now.
coming soon, we'll try to get to the bottom of each and every piece on every model in every year. hopefully we can make this a resource that can be used, and relied upon to identify and restore this amazing chunk of Bicycling history.


----------



## Real Steel (Feb 22, 2013)

*x*

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 22, 2013)

I was going to write something here, but have decided against it. I'm simply going to unsubscribe from this thread and abandon it.
consider it opened to any discussion you guys like, not that you haven't already...


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 22, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> I was going to write something here, but have decided against it. I'm simply going to unsubscribe from this thread and abandon it.
> consider it opened to any discussion you guys like, not that you haven't already...




I understand. I think our email group is much more productive and focused. People see "Huffman" in the title and post everything Huffman instead of just Champions and Mainliners. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 14, 2013)

*Going Fishin'*

Here's some fresh meat for you Mainliner Junkies,  This bike has just been sold and its going to a good home where it will be kept intact!  I thought for sure this was going to get blown apart, big thanks to the buyer of this bike!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Here's some fresh meat for you Mainliner Junkies,  This bike has just been sold and its going to a good home where it will be kept intact!  I thought for sure this was going to get blown apart, big thanks to the buyer of this bike!




Just curious--did that one go to San Diego as well? V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldnut (Mar 14, 2013)

Gtdohn that is a beautiful bike you get bored with it ill take it off your hands


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 12, 2013)

so...

I felt a bit bad about abandoning this thread. there was a lot more I had intended to discuss in it, and hoped that I could draw in some of the knowledgeable guys who have or have had some of these bikes.
call it a pet peeve, but it is just terribly rude to post something like "I know this thread is for this, but I'm going to post that". I don't care if you say excuse me or not. worst part is that it was some of the guys I really like so I didn't want to be rude back but once it happens the thread just goes all over the place. if you have a Huffman bike you'd like to discuss post a thread and send me a pm, I'll see if I can help get the topic rolling. I have most of the catalogs and have been willing to share pretty liberally.
so here it is in a nut shell:
this thread is for 1939 - 1941 Huffman Champion and Dayton Mainliner bikes.
also considered, all Huffman made "Big Tank" bikes boys or girls.
anything else, send me a pm and I'll start a thread.


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 13, 2013)

Yup lets keep this thread going!  I'll post some pics of my Top Flytes later but first I'll start with a question....lol.....I picked up this frame and tank, Top Flyte of course, and wondered if either of the forks would be correct? Also notice the fork crown on one angles back and the other angles forward.....I've never figured that out as far as which bike/years would make that change?? Also the yellow fork has a tab for the front fender.......


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 13, 2013)

Flat Tire said:


> Yup lets keep this thread going!  I'll post some pics of my Top Flytes later but first I'll start with a question....lol.....I picked up this frame and tank, Top Flyte of course, and wondered if either of the forks would be correct? Also notice the fork crown on one angles back and the other angles forward.....I've never figured that out as far as which bike/years would make that change?? Also the yellow fork has a tab for the front fender.......





forks would be a good conversation.
What I'm about to say is a bit speculative, and maybe a bit controversial. I'm only about 75% confident this is right.
basically both forks would be incorrect. the one with the tab is most likely from the '50's, the other late '40's. they may have the date on the rear of the crown. (this is pretty solid info)
as with all things Huffman, it's a combination of number and styling to determine the date. as an example if the orange fork had something like 8 3 on it, I would assume it to be March of 48. if the other fork had, say 0 10 it should be Oct. of 1950. it wouldn't be 1940 because of the tab. (this is still a bit controversial) a 1940 fork should have the fender mount at the bottom of the steer tube.

from what you've posted, I'm not sure that you can determine that is a Top Flite. do you have other parts for it? from the photo it looks like a 1941, unless this is the one with the broken kickstand.
in 1941, the differences between the Champion and the Top Flite are in the headlight, rack, grips, and stem, the rest looks the same. both carry the same paint patterns and color options.


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 13, 2013)

The bike is a '41.......I got it recently just for the forks, I need them for my mens big tank.
Heres the forks, with the number 101.....the forks I posted earlier have no numbers. But my other '41 big tank girls has the same forks with what looks like #81....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 13, 2013)

Flat Tire said:


> The bike is a '41.......I got it recently just for the forks, I need them for my mens big tank.
> Heres the forks, with the number 101.....the forks I posted earlier have no numbers. But my other '41 big tank girls has the same forks with what looks like #81...




see, here's where it seems speculative. the blue fork fits the pattern perfectly with Jan. 1941. the other fork should be 1 8 indicating August 1941, instead it has 8 1?
the other bike is a '41? it still may be August '41, but who knows. most of the time this works, but as you see sometimes it clearly doesn't seem to.
anyway, the fork you're looking for is obviously going to be like the blue one. the one with the tab could be modified to look more correct, but if I remember correctly the casting is somewhat different (not that anyone would notice once it was on the bike). you'd have to get rid of the tab, and weld a nut into the bottom of the steertube. at least the crown is right way round!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 14, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> see, here's where it seems speculative. the blue fork fits the pattern perfectly with Jan. 1941. the other fork should be 1 8 indicating August 1941, instead it has 8 1?
> the other bike is a '41? it still may be August '41, but who knows. most of the time this works, but as you see sometimes it clearly doesn't seem to.
> anyway, the fork you're looking for is obviously going to be like the blue one. the one with the tab could be modified to look more correct, but if I remember correctly the casting is somewhat different (not that anyone would notice once it was on the bike). you'd have to get rid of the tab, and weld a nut into the bottom of the steertube. at least the crown is right way round!




CORRECTION!
I went out on a scavenger hunt for fork numbers. apparently I got it backward. all of the forks I have on bikes are month - year.
so, 5 1 would be May '41, which is interesting because this is my Mainliner which has a front "Flex" springer. which means as late as May they were still using this springer and hadn't yet completely moved to the Gliding Ride springer.
(this also makes your blue bike 10 of '41 and the other 8 of '41)


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 14, 2013)

the one on my '37 Snell:





this one's not much help, it's off of a girls 1945 bike:





and I'm going to guess that by 1947 when they started putting the year into the serial they stopped putting it on the fork.


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 14, 2013)

Makes sense to me!  I just checked my 1939 and its stamped 5 9....
I'll check some others tomorrow................


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 15, 2013)

Flat Tire said:


> Makes sense to me!  I just checked my 1939 and its stamped 5 9....
> I'll check some others tomorrow................




Hi Flat tire here is a pic of the back of my fork . Maybe this will help you out or if any. Mine says 8 40 stamped in it. Have no clue what that means maybe the year!


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 15, 2013)

8 40 would be August 1940.........I have 2 1940s and both are stamped 540, even on my lightweight model shown here


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 5, 2014)

just thought this might be a good addition to this thread. we just had 5 Champion/Mainliner bikes together for a ride.
5 bikes all original, all different.
the silver red bike is a 1940 Firestone Airflex, the Black and white is a 1940 Dayton Mainliner, the red and maroon one with the headlight is a 1941 Dayton Mainliner, the red and maroon one without the light is a 1941 Huffman Champion. the one on the end was recently acquired and is missing a few parts, but is a 1940 Huffman level bike. JAF/Co brought out a project bike with one of his fibreglass tanks, but it wasn't complete.


----------



## Oldnut (May 5, 2014)

*Huffmans*

Looking great thanks


----------



## Oldbikes (May 5, 2014)

Great bike, with great patina!


----------



## coin1812 (Apr 7, 2015)

Mine


----------



## coin1812 (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## coin1812 (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## coin1812 (Apr 12, 2015)




----------

